# Higgins disappointment



## Jim Barnard (Oct 14, 2018)

I picked up a mostly complete Higgins with a cool bee-hive springer. I though it might be easy to bring her back to life. I had never ridden one of these before and was excited to get started.This is how I found it:






Not sure what is right and what is wrong, I reviewed many google Image pics. I thought I knew what the rear fender and rack looked like.





I found a similar peaked fender and set about to get a decent rattle can paint match.



Tried a few "antiquing" tricks...





I noted that in some of the pics, the rack was frame color with cool white bump outs



Even though I do not think the rack should have the reflector lens holes, I was pretty happy to have found one right away. When I bolted it back together it looked pretty good even with the paint being a bit too red.





So I get all excited to ride this beast...





and when I do, the front bearings tighten up on the wheel because of the springer action. I take it apart and put it back 10 times and it works a little then the same thing all over again.

Then the rear hub starts to "miss" engaging and gets worse and worse.





So I start tweeking and lubricating, loosening and tightening and the front end is all wibbly and it feels like the moment just before my rear wheel came off of my high school beetle and passed me bouncing down the street.

How the heck do you attach the front fender stays? It cant go on the axle, can it? Wouldn't that inhibit the springer? Is that even the correct fender? Did someone add the springer in  the past? Am I missing correct bushings and shoulder bolts? Does anyone know the scrap value?

I have parked it between the garbage can and the recycling bin. Wednesday is Garbage day. Recycling is next week. Let the bugger sweat it out.
If I cool down, I may play some more with it next weekend.

Today was tough even before this restofest. My old motorbike broke down 30 miles into a 120 mile trip.






Why do I love old things???

Jim


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 14, 2018)

I can't help you but I have been pondering the same quandary.  Most of this stuff really was junk when it was new... wicked cool looking,  but still, junk.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't understand that set up. Looks like the front fender braces should be attached to the stationary fork ends, not the pivoting/moving axle. That looks all screwed up.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ahhh, here's tinkers bike. Front fender brace attached to the end of the fork. But the rear brace moves up and down? Dang, how weird is that engineering. Your braces look all screwed up to me, but I've never owned one of these





Another one.........


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 14, 2018)

I think you are going to have to go fenderless on this one. It looks like the front fender is for a middle weight. It’s suppose to have the bottom brace that wraps on the outside and is long enough to reach the fork pivot bolts. Also, the hub cone nuts need to be held in place while you tighten the axle nuts and it would be best if you place an additional axle nut to bind with IMO. I bet the rear hub isn’t working as described because your transfer spring is busted. I don’t like musselman hubs. Here’s are some pics of mine:


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 14, 2018)

The front fender stays in place but the rear brace moves up and down. The arms of the bracket should not strike the fork, the setup is wide and clears the fork.


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 14, 2018)

That bike was made between 1954-55 (...as I’m thumbing through the catalog). Your fork looks like it is for a different year.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 15, 2018)

Definitely not a fan of these at all, worked on a few this season for a friend. Even with new shouldered bolts and everything positioned to where it’s supposed to be, somewhat loose and sloppy to me. Just my opinion, not a springer fan.


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 15, 2018)

2 cents


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 15, 2018)

This might help.


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 15, 2018)

Wrong front fender....


----------



## ricobike (Oct 15, 2018)

I never realized until reading this that these Murray springers (beehive, X53 style, and rattrap) all rely on the back fender brace wrapping around the outside of the fender so it can flex with the rocker.  Don't know how I missed that.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2018)

Always research, mock up, adjust, swap parts if needed and test ride several times before you even think about painting.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 15, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> I can't help you but I have been pondering the same quandary.  Most of this stuff really was junk when it was new... wicked cool looking,  but still, junk.



I think we've all had that thought. "Junk" is a little harsh, but it fits the stress it sometimes takes to keep old cars, motorcycles and bicycles rolling. I gave up on old Harleys for the reason of more work then riding time. Only problem with people like us is it's in our blood to save and enjoy old stuff and in the end it's what we live for. A footnote is it's amazing when you get frustrated with something and you let it sit for a while, when you get back to it, sometimes it seems to make it obvious to you what you needed to do !


----------



## Beek (Oct 15, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> I picked up a mostly complete Higgins with a cool bee-hive springer. I though it might be easy to bring her back to life. I had never ridden one of these before and was excited to get started.This is how I found it:
> 
> View attachment 883717
> 
> ...



Nice bathtub!  Check your front hub.. might be missing locknuts on axle ?


----------



## Jim Barnard (Oct 15, 2018)

Beek said:


> Nice bathtub!  Check your front hub.. might be missing locknuts on axle ?



It sure is! Thanks!


----------



## Jim Barnard (Oct 15, 2018)

VERY helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Barnard (Oct 15, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> This might help.
> 
> View attachment 883894



Any chance this also goes for the "peaked" fenders?

Thanks


----------



## Jim Barnard (Oct 15, 2018)

bikeyard said:


> 2 cents
> 
> View attachment 883878
> 
> View attachment 883879



That is pretty wild,,, and it came factory on that one?


----------



## Jim Barnard (Oct 15, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> I think you are going to have to go fenderless on this one. It looks like the front fender is for a middle weight. It’s suppose to have the bottom brace that wraps on the outside and is long enough to reach the fork pivot bolts. Also, the hub cone nuts need to be held in place while you tighten the axle nuts and it would be best if you place an additional axle nut to bind with IMO. I bet the rear hub isn’t working as described because your transfer spring is busted. I don’t like musselman hubs. Here’s are some pics of mine:
> 
> View attachment 883829
> 
> ...



Great shots! I should be able to make improvements with all the close ups. Thanks!


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 15, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> That is pretty wild,,, and it came factory on that one?



Yes


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 15, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> That is pretty wild,,, and it came factory on that one?




Pretty close


----------



## Beek (Oct 15, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> It sure is! Thanks!



Jim I might be wrong but, I think the correct fender stay has mounting holes large enough to allow them to pivot on the shoulder  bolt's shank. The posted pictures are excellent. So is the pic of the drawings.
As for the rear hub, you might get lucky and find its full of dried out grease. Or as another caber mentioned it's failed.. They were not strong hubs... Pull the rear wheel and tear into it.. and don't give up on this bike.. it might surprise  you!


----------



## Beek (Oct 15, 2018)

bikeyard said:


> Pretty close
> 
> View attachment 884237



Bikeyard..
Oh don't get me going! Right hand shifter ... early model 70 71... or???  nice.


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 15, 2018)

Beek said:


> Bikeyard..
> Oh don't get me going! Right hand shifter ... early model 70 71... or???  nice.



73 first year for 5 speed and front disc brake.  Although 5 speed was introduced mid 72 year


----------



## Beek (Oct 15, 2018)

bikeyard said:


> 73 first year for 5 speed and front disc brake.  Although 5 speed was introduced mid 72 year



Nice.. Don't want to hy jack Jim's thread but I have the feeling he loves Triumphs tooo!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scribble (Oct 16, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> I can't help you but I have been pondering the same quandary.  Most of this stuff really was junk when it was new... wicked cool looking,  but still, junk.




It also helps when you have the correct parts, my 1952 J.C Higgins Color Flow fit together perfectly and rides like a dream.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 16, 2018)

Don't be discouraged. You get it set up right, with the correct Higgens front brace, it will be a fine bike. As far as your mechanical problems go, remember these bikes are 70 years old. That springer came out the same year I was born, and my joints are worn too! Have fun.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 16, 2018)

Again @TRM 

He converted a ladies model to men's with his conversion kit and he tricked it out but GOOD.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 17, 2018)

I dont think higgins used Duck Tail fenders like you have on the rear


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 20, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> That is pretty wild,,, and it came factory on that one?



It appears to be, it's a '48 model (I own it now). I think they revised the design later on.


----------



## Sayitsimple (Oct 20, 2018)

the rear wheel came off my vw and passed me also. lol I feel you!


----------

